# How heavy is your tiel?



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Arnie has put on 13g in the past week and is now 113g

I can't help but think she's a bit pudgy.

What does your weigh?


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 2, 2010)

Peak is a bit thin at 78g

Chess is a healthy 93

This was as of a week and a half ago, and I've since changed their diet and they were weighed after a stressful week in a new home, so who knows what they weigh now.


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

Last time i weighed my boys they were:

Birdie: 99g

Buddy: 96g

However these are not 100% accurate but close enough, Im not sure what Daisy weighs yet.


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Some will say she is on the heavy side.

Mine 
Tweety I got down to a steady 114/115g she was a bigger body than most. Topped 127g
Tinkerbell 89g
Roxy 105g
Henry 105g
Max 82g

And we had a Teil in at the rescue that peaked at 169g


----------



## .mpeg (Oct 6, 2010)

my guy is tiny because he got really sick just before he started fledging. he's now mostly weaned, cut dinner not quite a week ago, and this morning he gained for the first time since then. he was 76g this morning. so proud of my little guy 
he's quite lean and will need to gain a bit, hopefully he will go just over 80.


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

Dexter is currently 90 grams and Scout is 85. They go up and down a little depending on what they have eaten and how much exercise/playtime they get. Dexter put on 7 grams between Sunday and Tuesday this week which was a fair jump, but I was worried he was a little 'light' so I am happy about that


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

ok, so everyone else's tiels are around under 100g! My tiel is only 3 months old and already she's a sumo! :wacko:


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

People dont realise that you can be a little chunky and still be healthy. The same goes for our birds, They can be on the best diet, get good exercise and still always be over 100g, but they are perfectly healthy. As long as Arnie is good and healthy her weight shouldnt concern you


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Well, she's been around 100g until this week. I think she was the biggest hatchling in the nest, she certainly has a lot of boisterous confidence and is bossy so perhaps she's just a big lady, but perhaps I should watch her portion sizes, she does eat a lot in one sitting. She surprises me - I think she'll be done and she'll go back for seconds and thirds of her vegies and grains or sprouts. I didn't think tiels overeat but maybe she does... I don't want to cut back and underfeed her either...


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

MIne range from around 82g lightest to 150g heaviest.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

My Cockatiels are really hard to weigh, but one of them, Theo, I can weigh and she is 110 grams. She has always been a "big" Cockatiel though, even when she was a baby and she is bigger then her brother, Charlie.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

dally: 82 grams
tsuka: 87 grams

few weeks ago.

since then both have gained it feels like


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

I read somewhere that healthy tiel weights range from 80 to 125g. Pet quality tiels due to bad breeding are smaller while show quality are larger between 110 
to 125g. i believe larger onew are more desired. This is just what I have read though. 
From memory...
kisses 98g
buttercup 105g
chikee 96g
alex 133g
Chick 1 97g
Chick 2 113g
Chick 2 101g

I'll weigh them again when i get home.


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Finny is still young so he is 77 grams. I guess he will fill out soon! He is very petite so far haha.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Ok makes me feel better to know she may just be a bigger "show quality" birdie (I wish! lol) and not overweight.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Is Arnie flying yet? Some tiels will gain weight in muscle when they start to fly (My Ducky has done this) but others who are larger will sometimes lose a couple of grams with the exercise.

I think as long as you monitor her weight and don't see crazy numbers she's just fine...and hey, the piglet in her means she's eating healthy foods! My Ducky weighs around 87 grams and Callie is 97 or 98.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

This is from memory about a week ago:

Cinnamon: 96g
Fuzzy: 79g
Cupcake: 76g
Snowball: 93g
Hershey: 105g
Mudflap: 95g

Those were the only ones I had weighed. The Vet told us Mudflap was fat but that's because he hadn't flown yet. I know when I was looking for a breeder that a lot of breeders advertised their birds as weighing closer to 150g range so I guess a big cockatiel is a good thing.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

yep she flies, a lot!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

just got my own scale ( a little outdated but works good) today and i weighed the two of them.

BOTH are 110 grams! dallys really filled out and so has tsuka. so im impressed. ill check it for glitches though. its not a digital scale. but its a gram/ounce scale all the same.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Bare with me as iv only got http://www.istockphoto.com/stock-photo-9131568-blue-plastic-kitchen-scales.php which mine is red


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

DallyTsuka, how old are yours now? How olld were they when they filled out?


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Ok, so I got new weights! All of the babies went to their new homes within the last couple days.. BUT I have three new babies to give weights for. 
So, the last time I weighed chick #1 he was 97g.
I measured Chick 2 right before she left and she was 110g.. 
I forgot the weigh chick 3 this morning before she left.. so i'll just have to go with her original weight of 101g. All three of those babies were 9 weeks old.

Now to TODAYS weights for the birds I have now:
Kisses: 101g
Buttercup: 106g
Chikee: 96g
Meatball: 91g
Alex: 125 (she lost weight..THANK GOD..she was a bit chubby)
NEW chick 1: 97g
NEW chick 2: 105g
NEW chick 3: 34g (a week younger than the two older chicks)


The NEW chicks are between 1-2 weeks old.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ok there was a glitch. i reweighed them and got the proper weights.

dally is 85g
tsuka is 100g

theyre both 8 months old. dally, since shes been flighted shes been filling out, so about 7 months old shes been packing on weight from flying. she was about 71g before she became flighted
tsuka was always heavier, but he was flighted from the start. he weighed about 78g when we got him about 3.5 months ago. so in the last month theyve been filling out.


----------



## liltiel (Sep 23, 2010)

Most of mine are in the 96~102 ranges. 
The pearl cockatiel I have has usually been 113 grams but now weighs only 102g now.. I want to get him back back to that but it hasn't been any different for weeks... Are there any specific foods I can feed him for this? Even though he always has an appetite and eats all the time, it doesn't seem to change.
By the way, what is the normal weight for a healthy cockatiels?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

MOST BOOKS say between 80-100 grams. thats the standard for pet quality ones. show quality ones are generally larger.
tsuka's gaining, i think hes going to be a good weight. dallys been gaining too but shes always gonna be petite.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I managed to get scales and weigh them finally
Lucky 95g
Cookie 86g


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Finny is up to 88!!!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Like people, tiels come in all sizes. Some tiels will have large dense bones and look bigger, and some tiels will have a small delicate bone structure.

It is *not* the weight that a person feels the bird should be, but if the bird acts and appears healthy. When a bird is the normal weight for its bone structure the flesh on either side of the keelbone will be flush to the top of the keelbone, and rounded on either side =* U *And if a bird is underweight the flesh on either side of the keelbone will look like this =*V*


----------



## .mpeg (Oct 6, 2010)

mister must be growing again or something, he's up to 79/80g!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Also most tiels will gain 10-15% above their weaning weight by the time they are a year old.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Any good, fair priced digital scales anyone could recommend? I've looked on ebay, but I'm wondering what y'all use.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Here is a search link for several sources of the Pelouze scales I use. i like it because it also has has the auto shut-off, just in case you forget to turn it off it doesn't use up the batteries: http://shop.pronto.com/mpm/search.do?displayQuery=pelouze%20sp-5&SEM=true&query=pelouze%20sp-5&adid=1226370042-2562382-0_gs&ref=pelouze%20sp-5&creativeid=3642310518&site==

It is a postal scales, *but* it has a button to switch between grams or ounces. When weighing birds you would use the grams setting.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Aero is 108g


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks Suzanne! I have been unsuccessful trying to talk my uncle out of one of his gram scales; he's a cyclist and weighs all his portions once he starts training season until he can eyeball stuff.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I thought Arn had put on more weight but she's a steady 113g thank goodness... I get so worried I'm overfeeding her.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Mine have been sleeping mostly as they seem to be moulting (aint seen luckys feathers unless she hid them) just little feathers, hardly touched the spinach so i give them millet and that worked for a little bit.
Cookie is the piggy and he is noisy but he has calmed down alot since he moulting, check their weight again in 2 days


----------



## .mpeg (Oct 6, 2010)

Duckybird said:


> Any good, fair priced digital scales anyone could recommend? I've looked on ebay, but I'm wondering what y'all use.


i got a good set of digital scales with 4 units (2 weight, 2 volume) and a tare button for 20 or 30 dollars at big w, which is basically just a cheap but good department store chain. they're kitchen scales.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah I use the kitchen scales... I think mine were from Big W too! I use them to measure meal portions and Little Fatty.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I weighed them again this time weighed box alone then with them
Lucky 88g
Cookie 77g

Dont know if this is correct but the budgies weight still remains the same

*Im now worried*

Im using these scales http://www.binbin.net/compare/Antony-Worrall-Thompson-Autograph-Digital-Scales.htm


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Lucky is a good weight...remember all tiels weigh differently because all are shaped differently. My Fuzzy is only 85gms and he's gained in the last few months, he was holding at 79gms for a long time. My brother-in-law's one male weighs 79gms and has his whole life and he's on a very healthy diet of seed, pellets, and veggies. It just depends on the bird. Check Cookies breastbone, that will tell you whether you have an underweight bird or not.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

This was last time i posted 
Lucky 95g
Cookie 86g and now its
Lucky 88g
Cookie 77g
i will defo check him


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

O yea I would too...are they both molting and have they been flying?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

There wings are clipped but they are still active and still attempt to fly


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I weighed them again
Lucky 93g
Cookie 79g
Taco ? I will not do him yet untill next week as i only got him


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They both gained a lil weight, that's good!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Wonder if cookie keeps the weight off by using his mouth lol :lol:


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Exercise by singing huh?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> Exercise by singing huh?


yep lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

On valentines day
Lucky 102g
Cookie 81g
Taco 93g
Buttercup 82g


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Both Lucky and Cookie gained....look at Lucky weighing over 100gms!!!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

hmmm, perhaps she's putting on weight because they've been mating?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hmmm so i should be expecting eggs then  How long till they arrive :blink:


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Usually a week from when they first mate, mine gain about 6gms or so.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Iv just checked and there is none


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

haha, I'm sure you'll notice when if they're eventually laid... what's the plan if Lucky does lay?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

If she does have eggs and fertile then i will get prepared (Quick panic shopping spree) hmmm i done that with the bunnys lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If she lays the first egg and it breaks you might wanna do the panic shopping spree then. Otherwise she'll keep trying to lay to make a full clutch and that can be hard on her body.


----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

I wonder how heavy are my birds, but I do not have scales. But I think their weight are normal.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You can do the keelbone check http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=17680&highlight=keelbone (as depicted here). All weights vary per bird, it depends on the size and make-up of the bird but this check will let you know whether your bird is too thin or too chunky.


----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

roxy culver said:


> You can do the keelbone check http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=17680&highlight=keelbone (as depicted here). All weights vary per bird, it depends on the size and make-up of the bird but this check will let you know whether your bird is too thin or too chunky.


Ooo, nice.  But my birds doesn't like when I touch them. Visually can not be determined?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Not really...its hard to see the keelbone without moving the feathers out of the way.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> If she lays the first egg and it breaks you might wanna do the panic shopping spree then. Otherwise she'll keep trying to lay to make a full clutch and that can be hard on her body.


How many is the minimum of laying


----------



## Julia74D (Feb 8, 2011)

My bird weighs 83g at 10 weeks old... seems to be maintaining his weight, but he is still being fed some formula... Since I'm a newbie, I'm not sure if that is normal or not though...

Julie


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Lperry82, the minimum is 4 eggs, the usual max is 8 but Cinnamon laid 10 the last time (hence why she's on the long nights treatment till July). It all depends on the bird and the circumstances. 

Julia74D, the keelbone check is the best way to judge weight, because all tiels vary in weight and size. I have a boy (Fuzzy) who weighs 85gms and then I have a girl (Hershey) who weighs 102gms. Both weights are normal for these birds, as when I do the keelbone check they both feel good (Fuzzy could stand to gain a few more gms, so we're working on that.)


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

10 oh my god... I will weigh her again later see if any more weight is on her then i might had an idea if she is


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

the normal egg usually weighs about 6gms...I weighed my eggs after they were laid to get a baseline in case I ever got anything weird.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Well after doing the keelbone check Ive come to the conclusion that Aero is a bit overweight probably due to his bad diet( hes a picky eater and wont touch veggies but im still working on that) hence why ive decided to switch him to pellets


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

heres some pics


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

How much does aero weigh


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

he weighs approx 113g


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

xoxsarahxox said:


> he weighs approx 113g


Lol he has put on since last time you posted on page 4 108g i think you said


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

oh was it 108? well then thats what i meant to say but let me quickly weigh him and see if he has put on weight......nope lol he still weighs 108g.....man had to stick im in the box he came in this time to weigh him as he wouldnt get on the scary scale lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

lol well he has stayed the same


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

ahhh well even if he isnt overweight im still gonna switch him to pellets for a better diet


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Erin had roundworms and was a bit skinny, so she was wormed two days ago. She was 73g then. She has been pooping out some dead roundworms and gobbling her Harrison's high potency and Vetafarm pellets (she hadn't had them before, but tucked right into them, so she must have been lacking quite a bit from the wormies) - I just fed her sprouts and assorted beans and she tucked into them too (she's a dream to feed, she'll try anything even if it takes a bit of persuasion). Today I weighed her and she is *90g*! *She put on 17g in two days! * What a fatty boomba.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lol guess Erin was really hungry


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> Lol guess Erin was really hungry


Yeah I felt really sorry for her, her keelbone was sticking out. I'm very surprised the breeder had not wormed as Arnie's vet recommends her, do you think it's appropriate for me to contact her and let her know she had worms?

She looks a lot rounder now, and she is just the sweetest thing. A very happy baby.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

If breeder was nice enough then go for it but DallyTsuka got in touch with her breeder for her toby and he said it had nothing to do with him. There is no harm in trying i suppose as they can check the birds


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I don't think the breeder would have an attitude. If she did I'd be "oh thanks for the bird, glad I got it off your worm infested hands!" haha. I'm not that rude


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ha ha lol


----------



## Cody (Feb 22, 2011)

Cody = 79 gramms (tiny tiel!) & Itchy = about 94 gramms


----------



## .mpeg (Oct 6, 2010)

i am pleased to report that mister has remained steady on 77/78 grams. go mister!

wow belinda that's some manic weight gain! i think the most mister ever gained overnight was 3g, so max of about 6g in 2 days. the girls at bbevs would be extremely happy!


----------



## .mpeg (Oct 6, 2010)

and yes i still weigh mister every day. leftover habit from when he was sick half his life ago. only difference now is i don't record his weight any more. lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> On valentines day
> Lucky 102g
> Cookie 81g
> Taco 93g
> Buttercup 82g


20th march
Lucky 98g
Cookie 79g
Taco 96g
Buttercup 85g

Think they lost weight because i havent given them millet in a while but how does it explain taco and buttercup
I know Lucky and cookie eat more veg while other 2 dont and they have more seed  i will check weight again in few days 
I have checked keel bone but seems alright but not 100% sure


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Could be the ones on the almost all seed diet are gaining because of that, Lucky and Cookie are more balanced.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

It could be as cookie and lucky does eat alot of veg  I dont know what else to offer coookie to put on a little weight besides millet


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Sunflower seeds, maybe as a treat? I know that pasta and stuff like that should also help in gaining weight.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have tried them with cooked pasta but they turn their beaks up at it lol


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Polly is around 120g.....little chubs


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

crinklepot said:


> Polly is around 120g.....little chubs


aww bless lol


----------



## SilasBB (May 30, 2010)

Silas is 101 grams of feathered attitude. I can't weigh him at home, so the vet does it when I see her (four times a year... I'm an overly-concerned parent), and even she has to put him in the "weight bucket" because he refuses to stand on the perch (he'd rather pick at her hair and the buttons on her shoulders than do as she'd like). There's a reason that his vet file describes his temperament/behaviour/personality as "Spunky."


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

At the vet a couple of weeks ago Arnie weighted in at 106g and I can tell she's put on more weight again from her and Erin's eating contests. The vet said she probably wouldn't want to see Arnie any fatter.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

This was not fun at all ha ha

Tuesday 24th May

Lucky ------------- 92g
Cookie ------------- 77g
Taco -------------- 90g 
Buttercup----------- 85g
Big mac ------------ 93g
Dumpling ----------- 100g
Beano -------------- 88g


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Wow Dumpling is bigger than she looks!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

She may be bigger as the glass part on scales well its snapped off, just needs glued on


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

How hard was it to get all of them on the scale? I just have a vision of them all hopping off when you are trying to put them on it. hehehe


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I put them in a box what stores put them in to take home


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Easy enough!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Getting them was the hard part lol


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Still don't want to come out?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Well i have them out today which im just uploading pics now which taking its time


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

I once bought a kitchen scale, but he won't sit on it...
When I first tried, for a sec I thought about 70 gr, but he was a baby and he might be a bit heavier by now.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Only lucky who will sit for me while the others just fly away


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

I even tried with some millet once, but he is very smart and got the millet without getting on the scale.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

ha ha thats why i put them in a box now

I weigh box first then both of them


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

I don't have a box big enough for him (he has a very long tail haha), but I suppose I could get one...


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Jesse is only 78g and Fawkes is about 84g so I think they're a tad thin


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

could ask a pet store for one


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

my cookie has always been on the thin side


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah they are both waaaaay lighter than my tiels I have at my parent's place, yet these two get way more good food (mum is a bit slack with the veggies!)


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

haha weighed mine last week....
Aero is a plumpin 115 g
and Cupid is 85 g

Ive been checking her keelbone alot because Im afraid shes gonna get TOO fat


----------

